# General > Pets Corner >  Springer Spaniel puppies

## jimmymcc

KC registered Springer Spaniel puppies. Only boys available now, microchpped and will have first vaccinations when sold. Available from 21st August,  both parents local. Non refundable deposit required to secure your puppy 
Call or text 07540081419

----------


## jimmymcc

All sold, please remove

----------

